# Baby constantly begging



## Angie W (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm still a bit worried about my 8 week old cockatiel's begging. I understand that begging is normal & they should stop several minutes after hand feeding. Barney keeps begging nonstop when he is in my presence. Is this normal? It's really hard to even hold him since his begging is ear piercing.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw! Poor birdy! I hope it is ok!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I can understand that. I am handfeeding 6 baby cockatiels and 2 baby parrotlets. The parrotlet are quit compaired to my psycho baby cockatiels. They can drive you crazy. They do settle down as they get older.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

I think it must be an individual thing. Of my two babies, Pablo barely ever makes the screeching noise unless we are actually about to feed him. Alvin on the other hand screeches whenever you walk past the cage


----------



## Angie W (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks all, just wanted to make sure that it was normal!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

My two who are 8 weeks old now were like Geenz' babies. My little girl would constantly whine. It was kind of funny because when we held them.. it seemed she would quiet when we hummed songs to her. Not just any songs.. but oddly enough .. Christmas tunes. lol Jingle Bells was her favorite. I'm not sure if it is the feeling of being up against your chest and feeling the vibrations or not. But she definitely preferred Christmas tunes to any other kind.


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

Im hand rearing mine are 8 weeks one is terrible i only have to walk into the room and he starts crying and head bobbing, he even sits on my shoulder and pulls my hair crying and having a temper tantrum because he wants me to feed him


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Mine were hand fed too. They are now weaned and they weaned on their own. She don't want to have anything more to do with formula. She's just a noisy girl and to be honest.. I think I baby her a bit as she's my first pearl.


----------



## Angie W (Sep 3, 2011)

@Rockysmum....That's exactly what Barney does! Maybe I'll try singing the Christmas tunes! LOL


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its also a comfort thing, it doesn't necessarily mean they're hungry. You come and hold them when you feed them so they know that if they make that sound you'll come to them. Try holding them at other times and reward them when they don't make that sound so they learn that you'll play with them regardless. Tiels seem to be very needy.


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

roxy, thanks, this little guy just wants attention all the time , not that i mind its fine im just thinking oh will he ever wean , i had on once that didnt wean until 14 weeks old im thinking am i mothering them too much


----------



## Angie W (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks Roxy...I will try the reward method as well. Right now I do give him more attention than just feeding, but it seems that he doesn't beg UNTIL I give him the attention. Oh well, at least I know he'll grow out of it!


----------

